# Spannung für USB Gerät nehmen aus einem Nicht-USB-Port



## drchef (6. Juni 2010)

*Spannung für USB Gerät nehmen aus einem Nicht-USB-Port*

Hallo

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich hier im richtig Forum bin oder ob ich überhaupt auf der richtigen Seite für mein Problem bin, ich schreib es aber trotzdem einfach mal hier rein, vielleicht kann mir doch jemand helfen.

Mein Problem:
Wenn ich den PC herrunterfahre bleiben die USB Ports unter Spannung. Das ist in meinem Fall nicht nur nervig, sondern ein riesen Problem.
Unter Windows werden die Ports nach dem herrunterfahren sauber ausgeschaltet jedoch nicht (wie bei mir) unter Linux. Meine Recherchen ergaben folgendes:
- Windows und Linux fahren "anders" herrunter
- Windows macht das nicht richtig "sauber"
- Linux macht es "sauber" jedoch ist das dem Chipsatz "zu viel" und er schaltet die USB Ports wieder an. (nforce2)
- Das ist wohl angeblich ein Bug im nForce2 Chip, der jedoch niemanden stört, da unter Win alles passt und gefixt wird da auch nichts mehr da die Hardware veraltet ist
- BIOS Update bingt auch nix

Was die Softwareseite angeht habe ich schon alle probiert was ich gefunden habe, jedoch nichts hat geholfen 

deswegen möchte ich Hardwareseitig etwas ändern:

am einfachsten wäre eine extra USB PCI Karte, jedoch geht das nicht weil ich keinen PCI-Slot am Gehäuse mehr frei habe (auf dem Board schon).
Die PCI Slots haben nach dem Herrunterfahren keinen Strom, deswegen würde das gehen, jedoch (wie schon erwähnt) habe ihc keinen Platz eine weitere Karte einzubauen.

ganze genau geht es hier um ein bestimmtes USB Gerät was einfach keine Spannung haben darf wenn der PC aus ist. Da dachte ich mir ich mache einfach das USB Kabel des Gerätes "kaputt" und tu die 2 Adern für den Strom einfach wo anders ans Board (oder auch NT?) klemmen, welche die gleiche USB Spannung haben jedoch aber aus sind wenn der PC aus ist. Die Adern für die USB Daten belasse ich jedoch so wie sie sind.

Wird ein USB Gerät korrekt funktionieren, wenn es an einem Port angeschlossen ist aber dort keine Spannung zieht? (die Spannung kommt ja jetzt woanders her) oder sagt der Controller dann, dort ist kein Gerät angeschlossen und es wird dann nicht funktionieren?

Wo her nehme ich die Spannung? Folgende Ports habe ich noch frei:

- Parallel Port
- Seriell Port
- PCI
- CNR1 (keine Ahnung was das ist)
- Floppy
- IDE
- JSP1 (SPDIF)
- JCI1 (Chassis Intrusion Switch Connector)
- Direkt irgendwie vom Netzteil?

welcher Port gibt die passende Spannung?

ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt 

kann mir jemand helfen?

gruß und danke

P.S.: gibt es PCI-zu-USB Karten, welche nur "intern" sind, also keine Slotblende haben/brauchen -> das wäre auch eine einfache Lösung ^^


----------



## NCphalon (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spannung für USB Gerät nehmen aus einem Nicht-USB-Port*

Ähm... eigentlich sollte es auf jedem Board einen Jumper geben mit dem man einstellen kann, woher die USB geräte den Saft bekommen... standardmäßig steht der auf "+5VSB", such den mal un stell ihn auf "+5V"


----------



## drchef (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spannung für USB Gerät nehmen aus einem Nicht-USB-Port*

mein board nicht

hab nur nen Jumper um CMOS zu löschen


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spannung für USB Gerät nehmen aus einem Nicht-USB-Port*

Mach den PC an eine Steckerleiste mit Ein/ausschalter - der PC zieht sonst dauernd Strom. Auch wenn USB "aus" wäre.


----------



## drchef (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spannung für USB Gerät nehmen aus einem Nicht-USB-Port*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Mach den PC an eine Steckerleiste mit Ein/ausschalter - der PC zieht sonst dauernd Strom. Auch wenn USB "aus" wäre.



sorry, diese Lösung kommt auch nicht in Frage


----------



## dot (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spannung für USB Gerät nehmen aus einem Nicht-USB-Port*

Bleib doch einfach bei der USB-Spannung am Port und setz einfach eine Art "Relais" dazwischen den du mit einer Versorgungsspannung (je nach Bauteil) vom Netzteil verknuepfst, welches beim Abschalten des PCs auch wirklich spannungsfrei ist.


----------



## drchef (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spannung für USB Gerät nehmen aus einem Nicht-USB-Port*

das wäre auch ein Idee

gibts es denn Kabel vom Netzteil die auch wirklich ohne Spannung wenn der PC aus ist?


----------



## HeNrY (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spannung für USB Gerät nehmen aus einem Nicht-USB-Port*

Die 4adrigen Kabel für Laufwerke z.B.

Aber hast du nicht im BIOS eine Energieeinstellung, wo man alles ausschalten kann?


----------



## drchef (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spannung für USB Gerät nehmen aus einem Nicht-USB-Port*



HeNrY schrieb:


> Aber hast du nicht im BIOS eine Energieeinstellung, wo man alles ausschalten kann?



nein 

ich hänge einfach mal das Handbuch an, damit ihr euch selber darüber informieren könnt das ich weder einen Jumper noch BIOS Einstellungen diesbezüglich habe.


----------



## drchef (5. August 2010)

*AW: Spannung für USB Gerät nehmen aus einem Nicht-USB-Port*

leider bin ich bei dem Thema noch nicht weiter gekommen.

aber: Was macht ein zwischengeschalteter _passiver_ usb hub?

also wie verhält sich ein solcher hub, wenn usb "aus" ist aber spannung noch anliegt? leider habe ich keinen da um das mal zu testen... 

1. an den Hubports liegt auch Spannung an und dort ist auch der usb "aus"
2. der Hub schaltet sich ab, da ja usb "aus" ist (obwohl Spannung noch anliegt)

Möglichkeit 2 würde mein Problem hier lösen

gruß


----------



## zcei (5. August 2010)

*AW: Spannung für USB Gerät nehmen aus einem Nicht-USB-Port*

Dazu weiß ich nichts, aber kennst du diese "Verbinder" (fachwort vergessen) was meist bei Lampen zum Einsatz kommt?

Einfach ein USB Verlängerungskabel zerschneiden und das Ende wo ein Gerät reingesteckt wird mit einem Molex 4 Pin verbinden (am besten auch hier eine Verlängerung zerschneiden zwecks Garantie)

an diesem Lampenteil beides zusammenstecken und den Strom hast du schonmal^^ mit den Daten sollte es sich ähnlich verhalten, aber ich glaube da musst du am Board bissl fummeln^^
Wenn du möchtest kann ich mir da nochmal längere Überlegungen machen, aber denk doch selber mal über diese "Technik" von mir nach


----------



## drchef (5. August 2010)

*AW: Spannung für USB Gerät nehmen aus einem Nicht-USB-Port*



zcei schrieb:


> Dazu weiß ich nichts, aber kennst du diese "Verbinder" (fachwort vergessen) was meist bei Lampen zum Einsatz kommt?
> 
> Einfach ein USB Verlängerungskabel zerschneiden und das Ende wo ein Gerät reingesteckt wird mit einem Molex 4 Pin verbinden (am besten auch hier eine Verlängerung zerschneiden zwecks Garantie)
> 
> ...



ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht so recht was du meinst 

eine usb verlängerung so "umbaun" das die daten weiterhin vom usb kommen aber sie spannung vom netzteil?

aber: was macht der usb controller wenn er merkt das keine spannung abgenommen wird? werden dann trotzdem daten übertragen oder ist für den controller dann einfach kein usb berät angeschlossen?

zum Hintergrund:
der PC soll per Fernbedinung eingeschaltet werde. Der Infrarot Empfänger kann den PC nur einschalten aber nicht ausschalten. Ist der PC an und ich drücke an der Fernbedinung den Ein/Aus Schalter, wird das Signal einfach an die Software weitergegeben. Ist PC aber aus wird beim Drücken der Ein/Aus Taste der PC eingeschaltet (der Empfänger ist dazu mit dem Gehäuseknopf verbunden)
Das Infrarot Empfänger erkennt ob der PC an bzw. aus ist ob am USB Spannung anliegt. d.h. der PC schaltet sich nicht ein weil der Empfänger denkt der PC ist schon an, das ist das Problem.

gruß und danke


----------



## taks (5. August 2010)

*AW: Spannung für USB Gerät nehmen aus einem Nicht-USB-Port*

Bei den 4Pol Laufwerksteckern ist an der roten Ader +5V und die Schwarze daneben wäre die Masse (nicht die schwarze Ader nehmen die neben der Gelben ist!).
Also müsstest du nur intern in PC das USB-Kabel so auftrennen, dass die zwei Datenadern auf den USB-Port gehen und die beiden Stromadern auf die rote und schwarze Ader vom Laufwerkstecker.

Sollte so eigentlich funktionieren, Haftung übernehm ich aber keine


----------



## drchef (5. August 2010)

*AW: Spannung für USB Gerät nehmen aus einem Nicht-USB-Port*

das wäre wohl die "sauberste" lösung

aber wie oben schon erwähnt, weiß ich nicht ob das der usb controller mit macht?
woran erkennt denn der controller, das ein usb gerät angeschlossen ist? denn das angeschlossene gerät zieht ja keinen Strom (hat ja auch keine Adern mehr dafür  )

ich würde ungern soeine Konstruktion machen, wenns dann doch nicht funktioniert 

P.S.: die Lösung einer USB-PCI Karte kommt leider nicht in frage, da ich keinen freien Slot mehr habe


----------



## taks (5. August 2010)

*AW: Spannung für USB Gerät nehmen aus einem Nicht-USB-Port*

Könntest ja einen widerstand an die 5V Adern des USB-Port löten 

Edit: wobei wenn ich genau überlege, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der PC wirklich mit den 5V Adern merkt dass ein Gerät angeschlossen ist.
z.B. eine externe Festplatte hat ja auch eine externe Speisung.

Ich denke du musst es einfach ausprobieren oder auf einen Software Patch warten.


----------



## dot (5. August 2010)

*AW: Spannung für USB Gerät nehmen aus einem Nicht-USB-Port*



drchef schrieb:


> 1. an den Hubports liegt auch Spannung an und dort ist auch der usb "aus"
> 2. der Hub schaltet sich ab, da ja usb "aus" ist (obwohl Spannung noch anliegt)
> 
> Möglichkeit 2 würde mein Problem hier lösen



Rein logisch, hab hier auch keinen USB Hub rumfliegen, wird wohl dabei weder 1. noch 2. rauskommen. In einem passiven USB Hub befinden sich noch aktive Bauteile (=> Controller) die vermutlich zwischen den eingesteckten Komponenten und dem Hub eine saubere Verbindung aufbauen und nur die eigentlich Kommunikation zum PC wird nicht gehen. Kann mich natuerlich auch irren


----------

